
Movie Industry Admits It Overstated Piracy on Campus - pg
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/01/23/movie-industry-admits-it-overstated-piracy-on-campus/index.html?hp
======
Xichekolas
Quote from MPAA

"Although college students make up 3 percent of the population, they are
responsible for a disproportionate amount of stolen movie products in this
country."

That couldn't be because _(gasp!)_ they are young, have exceptionally fast net
connections and tiny disposable incomes... could it?

In other news, most wheelchair owners can't walk on their own.

